# Shimano AX Spinning Combo?



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Does anyone have the Shimano AX spinning rod/reel combo? I'm in the market for an extra rod/reel that won't break the bank. This setup gets good online reviews and I can probably get it for about 40$, maybe even less.

Any info is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Wish I could help out but I'm hung up on using Abu Garcia/Diawa Baitcasters and MH 7.6' rods.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

mjschijf said:


> Does anyone have the Shimano AX spinning rod/reel combo? I'm in the market for an extra rod/reel that won't break the bank. This setup gets good online reviews and I can probably get it for about 40$, maybe even less.
> 
> Any info is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


You won't be disappointed with that combo. I had one when I was in scouts and growing up. That setup never let me down. When you get a few more bucks, you can improve the reel a little bit. The AX is a tank and it will take anything Utah has to throw at it. It's not the smoothest reel out there, but it works.

I'm not sure what particular rod you are looking at but Shimano makes generally decent rods. If the rod you are looking at is graphite, be really careful with it. Graphite can be really brittle and break easily. If it is composite or fiberglass, you have less to worry about. My bet is that it is graphite. Just treat it nice and it will be a great setup that will last you for quite a while.


----------

